# Intel 82801CA AC'97 modem controller



## spiderman3940 (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone!

Please help me! Where can i find the driver for the modem of my toshiba laptop.

My OS is WinXP2.

Intel 82801CA AC'97 Modem Controller


Thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked Toshiba support website?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the model number of this Toshiba
Bill


----------



## spiderman3940 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes I've checked the Toshiba websites! The model is Toshiba "Dynabook" E7/418CME (PAE7418CME)

Thank you for the response!


----------



## spiderman3940 (Sep 26, 2008)

It's Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
The only thing I can come up with is in Japanese.

Lets try this:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the modem error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Thanks,
Bill


----------

